# Something stuck in her mouth



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

One of my young platys has something in her mouth, her mouth is open. It's been in there for at least a day now. She couldn't eat this morning. It's probably a small piece of gravel lodged in there. I haven't noticed her trying to spit it, but she probably did that when it first got in there and gave up.

She's becoming less active, mostly just hovering in space.

I doubt it's going to become soft and crumble apart like food. Is there something I can do for her?


----------



## glitterfish (Nov 9, 2006)

This has happened a couple of times with my goldfish. Can you see the object? Most likely it's a small piece of gravel. I would scoop the fish into a net with its head up and try to get it with a tweezer.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

that's what I would do, but I would definately be EXTREMELY careful, since it's a small fish. you could run the risk of actually lodging it in deeper causing more damage, but if you do nothing it's probably just as risky


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

If i were to use any tool (which i woudnt unless it went on for over a week) id probally go from under its gills and out the mouth like a fish stringer. So you wouldnt have a problem with making it go in further. just make sure you are under all the gills before pushing foward.


----------



## darkfalz (May 7, 2006)

Good news I got home today and it's gone and she's swimming (and eating) as normal. So she either managed to swallow it or spit it back out. She's much smaller than even a small goldfish, so taking her out and using tweezers would have been impossible.


----------



## cjzapata (Nov 12, 2006)

i am very happy for you! congratulations!:fun:


----------

